# Sandi's twins!



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are Sandi's twins! The girl is black and white and the boy is black and white BUT it's easy to tell them apart...the girl has black ears and the boy has white ears!  They are too cute! I love black and white goats! It is going to be so hard to sale both of them! No names pick yet...still thinking but it will be some thing to do with Candy, cookies, or sweets...Sandi is "Pecan Sandi" after my mom's Pecan Sandies cookies. :wink:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:birthday: :stars: WOW..they are beautiful~!! Congrats....  :leap: :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww! I LOVE B/W GOATS!!  They are totally ADORABLE


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So Cute!! I love the white ears.... how about Molasses Crinkle? - it's hard to think of black sweets...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Licorice Twist 
Anise
Black Licorice

Besides B/W goaties...I love Black Licorice, Black Jelly Beans, Anise Bears...Good n Plenty's..LOL


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank You Everyone!!! :hug:

Liz...That is so funny! I am thinking of naming the little girl "Licorice"!!! I may add Twist to it...it will go great with the twisted white mark on her face! :thumbup:



milk and honey said:


> So Cute!! I love the white ears.... how about Molasses Crinkle? - it's hard to think of black sweets...


What is a Molasses Crinkle?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're adorable!!! Congrats!!

I used to have a buck named Licorice Twist...he was black with blue eyes.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Kylee!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute....congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Pam!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Sandi's kids have been named... :stars: 
Doe kid "Bayou Country CAS LicoriceTwist" ( :wink: Liz)
Buck kid "Bayou Country CAS Oh Henry"


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! They are sooooo cute! and I LOVE the names! LOL OOOOOH Henry LOL!!!! very cute!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank You!


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

They are beautiful!! I have to come for a visit and play with the kiddos!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

:thumb: Yes do!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...glad you liked the name suggestion! :hug:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Those are cute babys. I love the markings
Suellen


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty babies congrats.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are darling! Congrats!

Jan


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank You All!!!


----------

